# Covenant in the Trinity?



## Herald (Aug 29, 2006)

A question that was posed to me:



> Do you thnk there was a covenant made in the Trinity? For example: The Father agreed to chose a people to be His own, The Son was designated in this agreement to pay the penalty for their sins and the Holy Spirit agreed to apply the work of the Son to His chosen people. I was just wondering how much of the covenant theology you agree with?



Right now I am an eighty percenter (that means I have bought into covenant theology about 80%). I'm kicking and screaming on the last 20%. 

Thoughts on this question I quoted?

[Edited on 8-29-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes.

See Witsius' Economy for a fine discussion. There's a chapter on it in the forthcoming Covenant and Justification volume (Jan '07, Dv).

It's essential to Reformed theology and it's loss has resulted in serious damage to Reformed theology. It's the foundation to the covenant of works and covenant of grace (and their distinction). The ignorance of the covenant of redemption (pactum salutis) demonstrated by published authors in the 20th century is shocking - some writing of an "inter-trinitarian" covenant! (between multiple trinities?) Others (e.g., Berkouwer) accusing it of tri-theistic tendencies! 

The modern reaction to the PS says a great deal about modern theology.

rsc


----------



## JM (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> A question that was posed to me:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, even Dispensationalist agree...at least the ol'school dispey's do. William Newell and Lewis Chafer both speak of the "everlasting covenant" made outside of time within the Godhead.

Peace,

______________________

Jason McIntyre
Maple City Baptist


----------



## MW (Aug 29, 2006)

The only qualification being that the covenant is not made within the Godhead per se, as if it is an ad intra work. It is regarded by divines as an ad extra work, for it contemplates the Son, not as God in Himself, but as God-man. Blessings!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 30, 2006)

HEAD II.1

Albeit man, having brought himself into this woeful condition, be neither able to help himself, nor willing to be helped by God out of it, but rather inclined to lie still, insensible of it, till he perish; yet God, for the glory of his rich grace, hath revealed in his word a way to save sinners, to wit, by faith in Jesus Christ, the eternal Son of God, by virtue of, and according to the tenor of the covenant of redemption, made and agreed upon, between God the Father and God the Son, in the counsel of the Trinity, before the world began.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Yes.
> 
> See Witsius' Economy for a fine discussion. There's a chapter on it in the forthcoming Covenant and Justification volume (Jan '07, Dv).
> 
> ...



Since there is Scriptural evidence for the covenant of redemption, it's hard to understand why it is sometimes ignored, or even downgraded by some (although, now that I think about it, there are some who say there are only two covenants - works and grace).


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 19, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> A question that was posed to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that the trinitarian life is covenantal but the presentation in the OP is incorrect.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 19, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Since there is Scriptural evidence for the covenant of redemption, it's hard to understand why it is sometimes ignored, or even downgraded by some (although, now that I think about it, there are some who say there are only two covenants - works and grace).



I agree with A A Hodge:



> For the sake of simplicity, some Calvinist theologians have set forth the divine method of human redemption as embraced in two covenants The first, styled the "covenant of redemption," formed in eternity between the Father and Christ as principal, providing for the salvation of the elect; the second, styled the "covenant of grace," wherein life is offered to all men on the condition of faith, and secured to the elect through the agency of Him who, as "surety of the new covenant," insures the fulfillment of the condition in their case.
> 
> Our Standards say nothing of two covenants. They do not mention the covenant of redemption as distinct from the covenant of grace. But evidently the several passages which treat of this subject (Conf. Faith, ch. 7., s. 3; L. Cat., q. 31; S. Cat., q. 20) assume that there is but one covenant, contracted by Christ in behalf of the elect with God in eternity, and administered by him to the elect in the offers and ordinances of the gospel and in the gracious influences of his Spirit. The Larger Catechism in the place referred to teaches how the covenant of grace was contracted with Christ for his people. The Confession of Faith in these sections teaches how that same covenant is administered by Christ to his people.



http://www.rtrc.net/documents/wcf/hodge/wcfaah7.htm


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 19, 2006)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Yes.
> 
> See Witsius' Economy for a fine discussion. There's a chapter on it in the forthcoming Covenant and Justification volume (Jan '07, Dv).
> 
> ...


----------

